# 1st pics of newbie 18 years old 5 months



## raynerd10 (Dec 14, 2005)

These are my 1st pics av been training for 5 months seriously. Just turned 18 2 weeks ago.

Start weight 10 stone weight now 12 stone

Supplements Met Rx protein, Cell tech, cod liver oil.

O and one nice diet lol

please tell me what you think


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you a natural athlete? If so then you've got a good foundation physique, keep up the good work. I started training at 17 and made a lot of good gains in my first few years.


----------



## raynerd10 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeh i am. Many people ask me if iv turned to the dark side but i havent lol. I ahve thought about it but turned to an alternative by using la muscles norateen heavy weight 2. Would like alot mor size oin my arms put always seem to struggle. currnet measurments are.

Arms 15 inch

Chest 42 inch

For arms 13 inch

Quads 24 inch

Calfs 15 inch.

Any help please.


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

looking brilliant...keep it up!


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

looking good, great base to go on from, good genetics, you'll go far


----------



## chrisgatguis (Nov 14, 2005)

ii agree uve got a class shape good measurements too deffo seen as only 5months. ul get huge at this rate


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Keep it up m8, lookin good


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

as above bud you looking great









wish i looked that good when a was 18 :boohoo:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

nice physique for 18 fosho


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Looking great for someone only "At it" 5 months, like your traps and nice shape to your Bi's. What is your plans now, bulking up / more defined?

Like everyone has said being only 18 if you can keep it up (With no interuption from women, job, life), you could go far....................................

PS dont even think about taking roids until you have stopped gaining naturally, as I hear that after roids it becomes harder to grow natty. Anyone confirm???


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

i agree with del, at your age and with good genetics u want to stay natural for now, to many young lads use it before they have built a good foundation and alot still dont know how to train and eat properly. keep up the good work mate.


----------



## raynerd10 (Dec 14, 2005)

My next stage is to bulk more for about another 5 months and then cut down. Justr orderd my self some weight gain so hopefully should but a few more pounds on. Any routines for abs and bi's that get em really big


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

keep it up mate, looking good


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Looking good mate. Keep it up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good little brother.

Good genetics.

I for one would drop the cod liver oil and stick to fish oils instead.

Cod is high in vitamin A and too much can cause some toxcicity problems.

Id also steer away from the weight gainer shakes as they are mostly sugar.

Stick to whole foods, you will get bigger without packing on some fat.

You can do it east without that stuff if you have the time to prepare food.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just had to re-size those picks, they were huge


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

Very good indeed. Youve gained nearly 2 stone in 5 months thats awesome. I made many mistakes as a youngster when I started training at 16. My diet was crap and I didnt know how to train. You seem to be doing great so all I can say is keep it up. If you want a weight gainer try instant mass from reflex...........its quality whey and casein and its quality low GI carbs so you wont gain fat. Most other weight gainers are made from maltodextrin and sugar and that will just add bodyfat.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

good build mate youve got the same sort of physique that ive got


----------

